# Jobs for Electrical Engineer in Brisbane



## Wiresitaly2015 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello Forummates,

I am Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) PR visa holder. I am migrating to Brisbane in May'2017 from India .

I have completed my Skills Assessment from Engineers Australia and my ANZSCO Skilled Level is 1 & AQF Level is of Bachelor degree & Occupation - Electrical Engineer. I have 8+ years of professional experience in India and Overseas

What are the various jobs available for me in the brisbane job markets and do I need to do some additional courses after migration to brisbane in order to get a job?

Please Guide


----------

